
Wallpaper will crash your Samsung phone - oars
https://twitter.com/UniverseIce/status/1266943909499826176
======
rvz
Actually, it also crashes on Google Pixel Phones. In fact, further down the
Twitter thread, it is an issue in Android itself involving the Skia library
incorrectly processing the wallpaper.

------
badRNG
A Reddit video shows a "hKtweaks was granted Superuser rights" message
immediately following loading the screenshot, so it seems like maybe someone
stumbled into an RCE for some image processer that is actively being exploited
and trying to elevate privileges? Maybe the guy who took the video is using a
custom ROM?

I don't know much about Android, but here's the video if that helps anyone in
the know: [https://v.redd.it/mzx6ftk4c7251](https://v.redd.it/mzx6ftk4c7251)

------
redis_mlc
For some reason, many people tested it on their own phones, and were sad when
it crashed them, according to the twitter thread. Not sure what to say. lol.

------
_bxg1
From the comments it looks like _all_ Android phones, even emulators. Crazy.

